# Grouse and Crain hunts



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Draw is open. I dont want to hunt this year can I buy points? I tried but i couldnt find the option


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Should be able to. Hope if you're buying sage grouse points they still have a hunt when you want to go.
I just logged in to try the crane and its the first choice at the top when you get to the unit selection.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anyone know how many points you need for crane?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I would never in my life pay for a sage grouse tag. That's gotta be some of the most expensive meat per pound that you had to go kill! I'll just stick with blue/ruffed grouse OTC...


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

I bet the big ol' blues taste better anyway!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stick&string89 said:


> Does anyone know how many points you need for crane?


depends on the unite. it took me three years to draw my tag last year.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I would never in my life pay for a sage grouse tag. That's gotta be some of the most expensive meat per pound that you had to go kill! I'll just stick with blue/ruffed grouse OTC...


If your trying to take every species in utah that they offer tags for I guess ill have to pay to play. Im sure Tex will make it look good on my wall.

Tex do you have any photos to post up?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I could just kick myself for not putting in last year for crane.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I would never in my life pay for a sage grouse tag. That's gotta be some of the most expensive meat per pound that you had to go kill! I'll just stick with blue/ruffed grouse OTC...


By the time you draw some of the big game tags they add up also. Any draw in this state is going to cost you a lot by the time you get the tag.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

you can buy points, I have already purchased mine.


----------

